# Need help for hunting! Good slingshot?



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

whats a good hunting slingshot ammo for rabbit,squirrel,and dove? where would i have to hit em? what slingshot do you guys recommend for hunting? thanks!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

1---Welcome to SSF!

2---Spend some time reading up in the Slingshot Hunting forum (just above the middle of the main forum menu page). You'll find lots of info there.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ok thanks,and any ss you suggest for hunting>? i was looking at the pocket predators and the simple shots ,which would have enough power to take game?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Those 2 should have plenty of power to take game with. Make sure to go for head shots if you can.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Okay, you can go with a natural fork that you make yourself. Cheapest option, and there's something pretty cool about taking game with something you have made.

The other option is to go commercial. I'd recommend the Hathcock Target Sniper by Pocket Predator. I have my reasons for recommending it but I did a review for this very purpose. In the review you can also see links to some game I have taken with it.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28094-review-hathcock-target-sniper-video/

The slingshot itself isn't what has "enough power". It's your band setup that would dictate that. So you will want to read:

Effective Hunting Setups

Just based on your question "where would I have to hit them", makes me think you are probably pretty new at this. That's cool, we all start somewhere. Well, I would first recommend practicing non stop till you feel confident to hit the bottom of a coke can consistently from 33'. Then start practicing at different distances using that same size target.

As to your question, I typically aim for the head on my game. Here is an example using the HTS on a squirrel for a headshot, the shot occurs at 2:24 on the video:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28005-gray-squirrel-hunt-video-again/

Now, not all game you are going to do that. For example, I do believe AugustWest mentioning the idea of aiming for vitals on a rabbit. Well, you still need to be able to hit the vitals, so I'd still recommend practicing on the bottom of that pop can! 

This is just my opinion based on my experience, not all of this will apply to you but hopefully it has helped you to some degree.

See you in the hunting section,

Clever Moniker


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

thanks guys! big help! the hathcock target sniper i cant get ,any of the ones under $30 listed below on the pocket predator site any good? thanks!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

and ill think ill buy some steel 7/16 rounds,for hunting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BunnyBlaster said:


> thanks guys! big help! the hathcock target sniper i cant get ,any of the ones under $30 listed below on the pocket predator site any good? thanks!


The Ranger is also a really good choice. $ 25. All the poly Pocket predators will work just fine.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ok thanks!!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> and ill think ill buy some steel 7/16 rounds,for hunting.


You can do that if you wish, but if I were you... I'd seriously consider lead for small game. For migratory game like dove, legally you will need to you steel... 7/16 will be fine.

Edit: Legally you just can't use lead. You're not obligated to use steel. Nico has taken tons of game using clay balls.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

think im getting the seal sniper!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good choice


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats my go to slingshot i down scaled mine some but i have made more of them than any other sling shot.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

As always my suggestion is to make your own frame and spend your money on band making equipment. The heart of the slingshot is the bands, the frame is just something to hold them. An absolute deadly hunting slingshot can be made with nothing but a pocket knife and a tree branch, IF you know how to make bands. If you can't make bands even the most hyped commercial frame will be useless after a few hundred shots or you will end up spending way more money in the long run buying bandsets.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

August West said:


> As always my suggestion is to make your own frame and spend your money on band making equipment. The heart of the slingshot is the bands, the frame is just something to hold them. An absolute deadly hunting slingshot can be made with nothing but a pocket knife and a tree branch, IF you know how to make bands. If you can't make bands even the most hyped commercial frame will be useless after a few hundred shots or you will end up spending way more money in the long run buying bandsets.


August, didn't you do a post on aiming on vitals?? I looked but couldn't find the thread but It was a good one.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks CM, not really advocating trying for vitals shots, always like to try for head shots although I do like to try to shoot enough to get the job done if that is the only shot that I get. 

Here is the thread. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24151-hunting-power/


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

AW is right about the ss and bands


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its not the arrow, its the indian


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

oh snap...Imperial...you just blew my mind.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

let Experience be the teacher.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

could you shoot the seal sniper holding it stright and it turned? whats the best for more accurate shots?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

BunnyBlaster said:


> could you shoot the seal sniper holding it stright and it turned? whats the best for more accurate shots?


That'll do just fine accuracy will come with plenty of practice and more practice at very small targets say 1" @ 10 20 meters when you can do that consistently you're good to go hunting.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

thanks,ill try to make my own ss today and practice.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

chico said:


> oh snap...Imperial...you just blew my mind.


thats what she said :rofl:


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ok ive been wanting to practice my shots with a cheap ss,before i get a good one for hunting,i was thinking bout a chinese model from amazon. ive found a few heres some links http://www.amazon.com/Fury-Carry-Covert-Slingshot-Black/dp/B008HAZQEK/ref=sr_1_147?ie=UTF8&qid=1387288349&sr=8-147&keywords=slingshot

http://www.amazon.com/VERRY100AXE-Stainless-Slingshot-Catapult-Tomahawk/dp/B00BKSU9MK/ref=pd_sbs_sg_2 and more anyone own a chinese/cheap ss? any you would recommend?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.trulytexas.com/d-1842-bulk.html

A piece of leather from an old boot tongue, women's purse, ball glove or any other scrap and a forked branch from your backyard.

I would not trust a Chinese slingshot except from dankung or fine slingshot.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

i would but i have no idea where my old slingshot is with broken bands,and dont know what to use for bands,all i got now is long rubber bands.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

i made my fork just need the power lol! im microwaving it now.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Check out the link in my last post. Rubberbands are nothing to sneeze at if done right.

Lots of info on the forum, so a search for "chained" or "office" and you will get tons of info.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

thanks! ill look into it.


----------

